# about to drop 4500 dollars on this parts list ? worth it ? please help



## marwan2020 (May 6, 2019)

it's my first time building a computer which i will be using for heavy video editing, Photoshoping , and some light music production. i did some research and i came up with this parts list but not 100% if all the parts will fit in that case or with each others , i'm open to all kind of changes as long as it will come up with some beast that will chew any 4k footage ill throw into.  It cost me a lot of time to save up this money so i want to do this the right way and have a long therm beast computer.

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/8T8ZNQ


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 6, 2019)

marwan2020 said:


> it's my first time building a computer which i will be using for heavy video editing, Photoshoping , and some light music production. i did some research and i came up with this parts list but not 100% if all the parts will fit in that case or with each others , i'm open to all kind of changes as long as it will come up with some beast that will chew any 4k footage ill throw into.  It cost me a lot of time to save up this money so i want to do this the right way and have a long therm beast computer.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/8T8ZNQ



You dont need to waste cash on such a system


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 6, 2019)

well i certainly would'nt pay that much for windows 10 , I am sure TPU ran adds with it for under £15, and get an ultra wide monitor , other then that nice build.

as eidairaman1 say's it could be made cheaper and perform the same.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 6, 2019)

I predict terrible things for this thread. Generally when somebody posts something so expensive people poop all over it. Please keep it helpful, people.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 6, 2019)

I would spend a bit more on a better cooled 2080 ti asus strix or evga ftw 3 come to mind... and maybe go with an AX titanium unit from corsair or Prime ultra Titanium from seasonic.

The CPU cooler you have listed is fine but $280 for a CLC is kinda nuts. The corsair platinum h115i or Corsair h150i pro will perform the same for at least 100 cheaper.... The NZXT 280/360 will as well.

Worth it is extremely subjective for example I felt a 9900k was worth it over a 2700x at the time of its release most people would not. 6 months later though and people should be waiting to see what zen 2 brings.


----------



## Aquinus (May 6, 2019)

The 2080 Ti probably isn't necessary for video production unless you're planning on gaming as well. Honestly, for something like video, Threadripper might give you more bang for your buck with a 2950X.


----------



## Toothless (May 6, 2019)

Wait for Ryzen 3000. So much cheaper for the same performance.


----------



## trparky (May 6, 2019)

Here's my honest opinion. Overpriced, overpriced, and did I mention overpriced? I think I did but I'm going to say it again... Overpriced.

First I'm going to talk about the processor you chose. The Intel Core i9-9820X. For even Photoshop that processor is way, way overkill. Overkill to the extreme. Even a standard Core i9 9900K will be able to tackle this task and not even break a sweat. Or you can get an AMD Ryzen processor and save even more cash and it too will be able to tackle this task and not even break a sweat.

The cooler is again, overkill to the extreme. You can get a much cheaper AIO liquid cooler and you'll still be fine. If you go the Ryzen route you get a cooler as part of the package and you'll save even more money.

64 GBs of RAM? Seriously. Not needed. I think you'd be hard pressed to use even close to 32 GBs of RAM.

SSDs? I really don't have a problem but you could get away with dumping the SATA SSD since you'll have the NVMe SSD.

Video card? 2080Ti? Again, overkill to the extreme. You don't need it. Even a 2060 would be enough.

And that's my critique of your build.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 6, 2019)

Updated with SSD
https://pcpartpicker.com/list/nzTrNQ
Heres the Alternate
https://pcpartpicker.com/list/2VvZNQ


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (May 6, 2019)

That looks like a far better suited PC to me... 

I'd grab an EVGA PSU, though. They're excellent!


----------



## raptori (May 6, 2019)

Convert it to AMD system and get Threadripper 2950X also those SSDs are way overpriced you can get 1TB Samsung 860 QVO 1TB for $107 that's 1/3 the price of Samsung 860 PRO V-NAND for not that much increase in performance , you can apply the same concept for other SSDs , 2080Ti is a waste of money for production and even for gaming ... eidairaman1 provided build is way better considering the value and you can just add SSDs but not those expensive ones in your link.


----------



## trparky (May 6, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/WLX2J8


Now that's a more sensible build. Nearly $1000 less yet still very capable. I would have gone with a regular Ryzen (non Threadripper) though since even that would be more than adequate for Photoshop.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 6, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> That looks like a far better suited PC to me...
> 
> I'd grab an EVGA PSU, though. They're excellent!



I looked at the Rosewill PSU oem it's good.



trparky said:


> Now that's a more sensible build. Nearly $1000 less yet still very capable.



I just changed the card to V7, same capacity of ram nearly 200 less than frontier, V7 is a productivity card, gaming is a byproduct of it, pluss under 700 dollars.

Oops let me update the 2 lists, i forgot a SSD

Heres 2 more.
https://pcpartpicker.com/list/sXcM9J

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/kbM37W


----------



## Vario (May 6, 2019)

What software are you using and does that software benefit from particular hardware choices such as Radeon or Geforce videocard or more CPU threads vs more CPU speed?  You don't want to buy the wrong brand and find it doesn't accelerate your software.

I would also recommend an Intel i9 9900K, AsRock Z390 Taichi Ultimate, Samsung 970 Evo Plus 1TB for OS drive and then several 1TB Samsung 860 Evo or Crucial MX500 storage drives, G Skill 3000Mhz (2x16) 32 GB Ram kit (F4-3000C15D-32GTZ), EVGA 850 P2 power supply, not sure what videocard to recommend given I don't know what software besides photoshop.  Probably want a good large mechanical hard drive too, not sure what to recommend there.
Here is an article on choosing hardware for photoshop.  Videocard doesn't matter as much as processor single thread speed.
https://www.pugetsystems.com/recomm...obe-Photoshop-CC-139/Hardware-Recommendations

We need to know which video editor you use because some benefit from more threads.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 6, 2019)

Vario said:


> What software are you using and does that software benefit from particular hardware choices such as Radeon or Geforce videocard or more CPU threads vs more CPU speed?  You don't want to buy the wrong brand and find it doesn't accelerate your software.
> 
> I would also recommend an Intel i9 9900K, AsRock Z390 Taichi Ultimate, Samsung 970 Evo Plus 1TB for OS drive and then several 1TB Samsung 860 Evo or Crucial MX500 storage drives, G Skill 3000Mhz (2x16) 32 GB Ram kit (F4-3000C15D-32GTZ), EVGA 850 P2 power supply, not sure what videocard to recommend given I don't know what software besides photoshop.  Probably want a good large mechanical hard drive too, not sure what to recommend there.
> Here is an article on choosing hardware for photoshop.  Videocard doesn't matter as much as processor single thread speed.
> ...



Video production.


----------



## Vario (May 6, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Video production.


Which software?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 6, 2019)

Vario said:


> Which software?



Time will tell with this character if and when they comeback.

I provided 4 solutions that are considerably less in price but are big on oomph than what he picked earlier.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 6, 2019)

@Vario beat me, but still...
Before you guys go hog wild with the Ryzen/Threadripper suggestions, did you even look at Puget System's tests?  Their Photoshop CC test:


Spoiler: Photoshop CC benchmark











Premiere Pro CC 2019:


Spoiler: Premiere Pro CC 2019 benchmark











OP, if you have done the research and have found benchmarks that show that what you have configured is the way to go, then I see no obvious faults other than that AIO which seems really expensive.  It's just that the i9-9900K's performance is just so close to the i9-9820X's that it's hard to justify the $500+ difference,

Switched out CPU, motherboard, AIO, 850 watt PSU, and GPU and dropped the price to  $3,800: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/xyYWFt


----------



## kastriot (May 6, 2019)

You made very good choice, nothing to correct, i  hope  you will  be happy  with it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 6, 2019)

Easy Rhino said:


> I predict terrible things for this thread. Generally when somebody posts something so expensive people poop all over it. Please keep it helpful, people.



Good prediction


----------



## algamer (May 6, 2019)

marwan2020 said:


> it's my first time building a computer which i will be using for heavy video editing, Photoshoping , and some light music production. i did some research and i came up with this parts list but not 100% if all the parts will fit in that case or with each others , i'm open to all kind of changes as long as it will come up with some beast that will chew any 4k footage ill throw into.  It cost me a lot of time to save up this money so i want to do this the right way and have a long therm beast computer.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/8T8ZNQ



skip that asus cpu cooler you can a little cheaper one like Corsair h150i PRO or
Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML360R RGB or
get Noctua or be Quiet save more

and get better version of 2080ti graphics card get a triple slot card or liquid cooled one.

skip or get a cheaper version of sata ssd if you really need like mx500 as sata ssd

if i was you i would have definetly gone the threadripper route. 2950x or 2920x

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/yVL4cY


----------



## R0H1T (May 6, 2019)

Take any 5 of the builds in this thread, use a random list & pick the winner.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 6, 2019)

If you like your build, buy it. if you have the cash for it, why go cheaper?


----------



## Vayra86 (May 6, 2019)

I made some corrections to your PCP list

Work from there... you can do this performance level in a build of at least half the cost. 64 GB will not be utilized. You overpay for almost everything. The CPU is pointless. The AIO is shit. The GPU might be overkill, but if its not, there are better versions of it.

You did make the right combinations though. Set yourself the goal of building similar performance at half the price of this list. You will get a much more sensible build. Then, you can pick out some parts that you may want to go a bit overboard on, or maybe look further into the overall noise / cooling profile you've got and spend a little on that (case fans etc.).

Given your use case I'd say you can stick to MSDT (consumer desktop, not HEDT).

Storage for example. I put a marker under that 860 Pro because that is buying a very expensive SATA SSD while you have a 970 Pro next to it, that has much greater performance at a nearly similar price/GB. The latter is a much better choice if, which I think is plausible, you want to move large files around a lot.

You also seem brand oriented towards Asus. Broaden your horizon a bit, I'd say. Quality can be found elsewhere, often in greater amounts.

Also, you spoke of long term beast computer - if you saved for this a long time, I would strongly suggest you take the above to heart, save some cash, and upgrade a little bit earlier instead. Hardware is like buying a new car, the moment you drive off, its halved in value. And not only that, but new cars get faster every year and you drive without a speed limit here. So really, you want to drive new cars as much as possible!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 6, 2019)

Why half the price? If he is happy with and can afford the budget, what does it matter?


----------



## Vario (May 6, 2019)

Here is my suggestion, it is about half the price of your original and it should be very fast:
Your videocard may vary, just picked the 1660ti as a midrange pick until more info is available on what software you use (the card I chose is a 3 slot if thats a problem pick a different card):
https://pcpartpicker.com/user/vario/saved/#view=Y8sk6h
*CPU   * 
    Intel - Core i9-9900K 3.6 GHz 8-Core Processor     $474.99  
*CPU Cooler  * 
    Noctua - NH-D15S 82.52 CFM CPU Cooler     $79.90  
*Motherboard    * 
    ASRock - Z390 Taichi Ultimate ATX LGA1151 Motherboard     $229.99  
*Memory   * 
    G.Skill - Ripjaws V 64 GB (4 x 16 GB) DDR4-3000 Memory     $310.98  
*Storage       *
    Seagate - IronWolf 8 TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive     $229.88  
*Storage  * 
    Samsung - 970 Pro 1 TB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive     $345.99  
*Storage    * 
    Samsung - 970 Pro 1 TB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive     $345.99  
*Video Card       *
    EVGA - GeForce GTX 1660 Ti 6 GB XC BLACK GAMING Video Card     $279.99  
*Case   * 
    Phanteks - Enthoo Pro M Tempered Glass (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case     $99.99  
*Power Supply  * 
    SeaSonic - PRIME Ultra Titanium 650 W 80+ Titanium Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply     $159.99  
*Operating System      *
    Microsoft - Windows 10 Pro OEM 64-bit     $129.89  
*Total:     $2687.58 *


----------



## Toothless (May 6, 2019)

tigger said:


> Why half the price? If he is happy with and can afford the budget, what does it matter?


Why pay more for nothing extra? That's like buying a blue car with 500hp, over a red car with 500hp except the blue car is $1k more.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 6, 2019)

Vario said:


> Here is an article on choosing hardware for photoshop. Videocard doesn't matter as much as processor single thread speed.


I think the high speed single thread is a bad recommendation. My wife does a lot of photo editing using both photoshop and lightroom, and multi-threading is where it’s at for that with multiple layers etc.


----------



## Vya Domus (May 6, 2019)

tigger said:


> Why half the price? If he is happy with and can afford the budget, what does it matter?



Why even come here for advice then ? The option to throw as much money as possible for the best things doesn't need any extra input.


----------



## juiseman (May 6, 2019)

Well; he did say light music production. For audio the Intel i9-9000k. Lock the cores in at 4.8-5.0GHZ that will get him the best performance
in Audio.

Here is some info:

"Long story short answer Adobe loves Intel that's it
And Adobe developers are lazy to improve their software to support more Core cpus
So if you are using Adobe suite then go get Intel
If you are using any other software like davinci resolve or Sony Vegas or any other software that that can utilise
most of the cores then go get ryzen 2700x or thread Ripper or wait for ryzen 3000 series."












Video Editing build Ideas

http://www.logicalincrements.com/articles/videoediting


----------



## marwan2020 (May 6, 2019)

algamer said:


> skip that asus cpu cooler you can a little cheaper one like Corsair h150i PRO or
> Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML360R RGB or
> get Noctua or be Quiet save more
> 
> ...



Thank you man for the response and the effort to create that parts list, i'm definitely down for a 16 cores.  i compared to the other ones i found browsing and i will probably build it asap, unfortunately some people misunderstood that i need this computer for long term means i don't want to be upgrading it every time a new Pc part comes out, i shoot videos with a powerful camera (A 256GB CFast card records for ~34 minutes @23.976 in RAW Lite. If my calculator's math is right, that works out to about 7.5GB/min) i will have a lot of DATA to store that's why i chose 1 SSD (for only software) 1 SSD for the footage i'll be working on and the HDD just to store the results after uploading them. The software i'll be working is Adobe premiere, lightroom, after effect, Photoshop ....etc i went extreme with these parts because sometimes i'll be working on 8K footage from the red and arri cameras (we're talking about 60k to 100k cameras) i won't be gaming on this computer it's for my own business. AGAIN ... Thank you so much for your response it's been very helpful and thanks to anyone who toke time to respond and gave his opinions, i will keep you guys updated when i build the computer, other than that please let me know if you want to make any change after the informations i just provided about the work i will be doing. if there is something to change in the parts list before i build it i'll still have that 1000 dollars probably sitting there for upgrades lol.



eidairaman1 said:


> Video production.


thank you so much your response been so helpful to me.



Vya Domus said:


> Why even come here for advice then ? The option to throw as much money as possible for the best things doesn't need any extra input.


 if i'm building a computer for the first time that will cost me over 3000 dollars i will ask for advice about the parts compatibility at least ...


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 7, 2019)

marwan2020 said:


> Thank you man for the response and the effort to create that parts list, i'm definitely down for a 16 cores.  i compared to the other ones i found browsing and i will probably build it asap, unfortunately some people misunderstood that i need this computer for long term means i don't want to be upgrading it every time a new Pc part comes out, i shoot videos with a powerful camera (A 256GB CFast card records for ~34 minutes @23.976 in RAW Lite. If my calculator's math is right, that works out to about 7.5GB/min) i will have a lot of DATA to store that's why i chose 1 SSD (for only software) 1 SSD for the footage i'll be working on and the HDD just to store the results after uploading them. The software i'll be working is Adobe premiere, lightroom, after effect, Photoshop ....etc i went extreme with these parts because sometimes i'll be working on 8K footage from the red and arri cameras (we're talking about 60k to 100k cameras) i won't be gaming on this computer it's for my own business. AGAIN ... Thank you so much for your response it's been very helpful and thanks to anyone who toke time to respond and gave his opinions, i will keep you guys updated when i build the computer, other than that please let me know if you want to make any change after the informations i just provided about the work i will be doing. if there is something to change in the parts list before i build it i'll still have that 1000 dollars probably sitting there for upgrades lol.
> 
> thank you so much your response been so helpful to me.
> 
> ...



I provided 4 builds, check them out


----------



## SoNic67 (May 7, 2019)

marwan2020 said:


> The software i'll be working is Adobe premiere, lightroom, after effect, Photoshop ....


Just to know, there is no real GPU acceleration support in those products. So no need to waste money on a high-end GPU like people happily suggested here. Get a NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 if you must, but it won't be that great. Personally I would recommend a Quadro P2000.
CUDA is used mostly for some effects (limited number). Generally, a high end GPU is a waste of money in Adobe.

Hardware accelerated video decoding and encoding (the most time consuming) is supported *only on Intel GPU's*:
https://helpx.adobe.com/premiere-pr...tml#hardware-acceleration-system-requirements
"Windows 10 with 6th Generation (or later) Intel® Core™ processors and Intel Graphics enabled "

I do a lot of video editing, only 4K, and I found out the Cyberlink PowerDirector is much, much more GPU-friendly. But it's not a product licensed to be used for commercial work... if you plan to make money from those videos, read the EULA first. Something related to the licenses of h264, h265, mpeg2...

More CPU cores is always better for video editing, and preferably those cores to be Intel made.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 7, 2019)

The OP didn't even mention gaming, so if they intend to game on this set up, with a few tweaks here and there, it's probably worth it.


----------



## SoNic67 (May 7, 2019)

You don't game on a production machine. That's just messing with your bread maker...


----------



## Vario (May 7, 2019)

If he decides to go with his initial build plan, he should change for an Air cooler because the risk that something could go catastrophically wrong with a substantial business investment should be mitigated.  He should also consider a second 970 pro instead of the 860 pro, and get a less expensive videocard.  Also the thermaltake view looks like a case that will get hot inside,  The front panel fans probably move barely anything because they are behind glass.

https://pcpartpicker.com/user/vario/saved/#view=PDHBZL


----------



## SoNic67 (May 7, 2019)

In my experience SSD are worthless for video editing. The data rates are not even close to what a HDD can do, and the wear of numerous writes can shorten the life of that SSD significantly. Personally, in a production environment, consider that the use of a *hardware* RAID5 is a minimum.
The board that he selected has nothing in that aspect. Maybe adding a RAID card would help, but even there there are pitfalls (compatibility).
A decent second-hand workstation can have all of that worked out.

This is an example of a real workstation with 2x10 core CPU at $3200:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-Preci...ntel-Xeon-Silver-4114-512GB-64GB/183651893400

And one with 16 cores for $4200:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/DELL-T7920-Workstation-64GB-Gold-6130-3x-2TB-1x-240GB-K2200/312582949794

I bet those guys will reconfigure them too if asked...


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 7, 2019)

Since the GPU really isnt needed then we could just put in a RX560 then



marwan2020 said:


> Thank you man for the response and the effort to create that parts list, i'm definitely down for a 16 cores.  i compared to the other ones i found browsing and i will probably build it asap, unfortunately some people misunderstood that i need this computer for long term means i don't want to be upgrading it every time a new Pc part comes out, i shoot videos with a powerful camera (A 256GB CFast card records for ~34 minutes @23.976 in RAW Lite. If my calculator's math is right, that works out to about 7.5GB/min) i will have a lot of DATA to store that's why i chose 1 SSD (for only software) 1 SSD for the footage i'll be working on and the HDD just to store the results after uploading them. The software i'll be working is Adobe premiere, lightroom, after effect, Photoshop ....etc i went extreme with these parts because sometimes i'll be working on 8K footage from the red and arri cameras (we're talking about 60k to 100k cameras) i won't be gaming on this computer it's for my own business. AGAIN ... Thank you so much for your response it's been very helpful and thanks to anyone who toke time to respond and gave his opinions, i will keep you guys updated when i build the computer, other than that please let me know if you want to make any change after the informations i just provided about the work i will be doing. if there is something to change in the parts list before i build it i'll still have that 1000 dollars probably sitting there for upgrades lol.
> 
> thank you so much your response been so helpful to me.
> 
> ...



here's the system specs of Premiere Pro.
https://helpx.adobe.com/premiere-pro/system-requirements.html
hardware acceleration specs with graphics cards
https://helpx.adobe.com/premiere-pr...tml#hardware-acceleration-system-requirements

System specs of After Effects
https://helpx.adobe.com/after-effects/system-requirements.html

Lightroom System specs
https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/system-requirements.html

Photoshop System Specs
https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/system-requirements.html

I'd personally save money by looking at what I suggested with a lower cost GPU.

@FordGT90Concept


----------



## SoNic67 (May 7, 2019)

RX560 it's not on supported hardware list from Adobe, for OpenCL they officially support only the AMD "Pro" cards.
Might work... but why? That's why I suggested a Quadro P2000. Plus it has wide 10 bit support, OpenGL too, not only in DirectX like the GTX cards. Photoshop is still OpenGL.
Also, there are some effects that work only on CUDA, because that was the only method supported in older editions.

PS: Note that for After Effects, they recommend 32GB or RAM. I don't know who above said that's not needed... typical gamer mindset response.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 7, 2019)

Vario said:


> Here is my suggestion, it is about half the price of your original and it should be very fast:
> Your videocard may vary, just picked the 1660ti as a midrange pick until more info is available on what software you use (the card I chose is a 3 slot if thats a problem pick a different card):
> https://pcpartpicker.com/user/vario/saved/#view=Y8sk6h
> *CPU   *
> ...


This!
except go for 970 evo plus



rtwjunkie said:


> I think the high speed single thread is a bad recommendation. My wife does a lot of photo editing using both photoshop and lightroom, and multi-threading is where it’s at for that with multiple layers etc.


the software is using multiple threads alright.
but the question is to what extent it pays off

https://pclab.pl/art79001-35.html
https://pclab.pl/art79001-33.html

9900k has both fast single core and threads,plus it's available on mainstream platform.

that said,even a 2700x would do.anything more than that he's treating himself.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 7, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> RX560 it's not on supported hardware list from Adobe, for OpenCL they officially support only the AMD "Pro" cards.
> Might work... but why? That's why I suggested a Quadro P2000. Plus it has wide 10 bit support, OpenGL too, not only in DirectX like the GTX cards. Photoshop is still OpenGL.
> Also, there are some effects that work only on CUDA, because that was the only method supported in older editions.
> 
> PS: Note that for After Effects, they recommend 32GB or RAM. I don't know who above said that's not needed... typical gamer mindset response.



Yeah what they Tested, Interesting AMD R9 GPUs are on the List, it doesn't mean it won't work, he can message them and ask and just say he wants a master/Senior tech support person.
https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/system-requirements.html#Graphicprocessorrequirements

Here we Go 








After Effects they don't specify GPU.

Lightroom Open GL3.3 (RX560 is Open GL4.5 Inclusive)

Premiere Pro WX7100 and RX560 are Open CL 2.0
https://www.amd.com/en/products/graphics/radeon-rx-560
https://www.amd.com/en/products/professional-graphics/radeon-pro-wx-7100

he can always go for a RX580 or Vega56...

@FordGT90Concept


----------



## marwan2020 (May 7, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> The OP didn't even mention gaming, so if they intend to game on this set up, with a few tweaks here and there, it's probably worth it.


yeah i don't understand why some people keep recommending me gaming pc parts even though i said multiple times i'm not building this computer for GAMING, it will be only for VIDEO EDITING.


----------



## notb (May 7, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I think the high speed single thread is a bad recommendation. My wife does a lot of photo editing using both photoshop and lightroom, and *multi-threading is where it’s at* for that with multiple layers etc.


No, it's not.


marwan2020 said:


> yeah i don't understand why some people keep recommending me gaming pc parts even though i said multiple times i'm not building this computer for GAMING, it will be only for VIDEO EDITING.


Because, for whatever weird reason, you posted this question on a gaming forum. Here, almost by default, you'll get gaming-focused suggestions - mostly from people who neither have experience nor understand the computing behind photo or video editing.

There are better forums for you, like specialized DPreview or even general Anandtech. Try there. Seriously.

Your list is fine, but you should consider 9900K - it'll be faster than that 9820X.
I won't comment on AiO choice - I don't like them. If you don't plan to OC, both mentioned CPUs will be perfectly fine with a high-end air cooler (Noctua D15 being the obvious choice).

Case choice seems really weird. You don't want RGB LEDs in a graphics workstation...

Out of pure curiosity: why not an OEM workstation? A lot of good possibilities in your budget.


----------



## SoNic67 (May 7, 2019)

notb said:


> Out of pure curiosity: why not an OEM workstation? A lot of good possibilities in your budget.


That's what I suggested above too. Get a well integrated system, support, hardware RAID, ECC memory, maybe a dual CPU with a 1400W power supply...

If not, take a look at what others build for 8K editing (although they are pushing the sales for expensive cards too): https://www.pugetsystems.com/recommended/Recommended-Systems-for-Adobe-Premiere-Pro-CC-143

PS: Pudgetsystems tested various GPU in After Effects and Photoshop. Note that all of them are almost the same, and the Intel one is very close too. That tells enough that Adobe doesn't use the GPU efficiently (or at all):










Same results for Premiere CC:
https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/a...-vs-NVIDIA-GeForce-RTX-1395/#BenchmarkResults

Adobe doesn't use GPU hardware accelerated encoding/decoding, for reasons known only by them.


----------



## notb (May 7, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> PS: Pudgetsystems tested various GPU in After Effects and Photoshop. Note that all of them are almost the same, and the Intel one is very close too. That tells enough that Adobe doesn't use the GPU efficiently (or at all):


You expected performance scaling we see in games? 
Not happening. That's how GPGPU acceleration really looks. Difference between cheap and top GPU can be 20%.
But if you want that extra 20%, why not?


> Same results for Premiere CC:
> https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/a...-vs-NVIDIA-GeForce-RTX-1395/#BenchmarkResults


GPGPU boost in Premiere is much better than in Photoshop. Look at the "GPU Heavy" graph.
The final comparison is averaged over multiple tasks. Some of them don't use the GPU much, some don't at all.


> Adobe doesn't use GPU hardware accelerated encoding/decoding, for reasons known only by them.


It's just how things are. GPGPU acceleration is just that: acceleration. It doesn't give you order of magnitude boost.
Here's another popular video software:
https://www.pugetsystems.com/recomm...inci-Resolve-187/Hardware-Recommendations#GPU


----------



## ASOT (May 7, 2019)

Best build is this one https://pcpartpicker.com/list/kbM37W


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 7, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> That's what I suggested above too. Get a well integrated system, support, hardware RAID, ECC memory, maybe a dual CPU with a 1400W power supply...
> 
> If not, take a look at what others build for 8K editing (although they are pushing the sales for expensive cards too): https://www.pugetsystems.com/recommended/Recommended-Systems-for-Adobe-Premiere-Pro-CC-143
> 
> ...



Which adobe then?


----------



## Bones (May 7, 2019)

notb said:


> No, it's not.
> 
> Because, for whatever weird reason, *you posted this question on a gaming forum*. Here, almost by default, you'll get gaming-focused suggestions - mostly from people who neither have experience nor understand the computing behind photo or video editing.
> 
> ...



The name of this forum is Techpowerup, NOT Gamingpowerup so I don't know where you got that from.
While it may be true there is alot of gaming content it's not the only thing covered here - To call this a gaming forum is "Off".... Just a little.

The OP wants a machine to do work with Photoshop/video and such, a Ryzen 2700 can do it no prob but the OP also said they wanted it for long term viability meaning what's good today may not be so good in a few years. 
Eidairaman1 provided some good suggestions that should work out, others have suggested seeing what the next Ryzen gen will bring and that's probrably not a bad idea in itself but entirely up to the OP.

Only real suggestion I can make is this to the OP:
Look things over and get what appeals to *you, *what you'd be doing while keeping it within the budget you have. For your planned use a TR based build makes the most sense but you don't really need the "Top" chip, something like a 2950X should be good for a long time to come and keeps you within the lower wattage ratings of a TR chip too, the 2950X being a 180W chip vs 250W for the next model step up, namely a 2970X.  
However if this isn't a worry may as well grab the top chip of the line and be done with it (2990X) and you'll be good for a LONG time to come.


----------



## xorbe (May 8, 2019)

I don't think OP needs a top-shelf gaming card for video production and photoshop.  Get the 64GB ram in a 4-piece kit not two 2-piece.  No way would I spend $4500 for working on those tasks.  For video editing, I'd splurge on a 2TB nvme drive.


----------



## Bones (May 8, 2019)

If the OP has plans for eventually doing some work professionally in the future it makes sense but aside from that I have to agree with the above.


----------



## R-T-B (May 8, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> You don't game on a production machine. That's just messing with your bread maker...



I do it wrong then, but that's hardly newsworthy...  lol



Bones said:


> The name of this forum is Techpowerup, NOT Gamingpowerup



As true as that may be, we are by and large mostly gamers with maybe a few side skills.


----------



## Bones (May 8, 2019)

That's true but the site itself isn't a hard core gaming-oriented site.
The tech side of it does apply and you can't separate one from the other, still it's not a true "Gamer's" site - Too much going on aside from purely gaming stuff for it to be.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 8, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> I do it wrong then, but that's hardly newsworthy...  lol
> 
> As true as that may be, we are by and large mostly gamers with maybe a few side skills.



Im one of the rare ones then...


----------



## R-T-B (May 8, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Im one of the rare ones then...



That you are.



Bones said:


> That's true but the site itself isn't a hard core gaming-oriented site.



Agrees, just pointing out he wasn't completely out-of-the-blue random with that remark.  It's easy to get that impression.


----------



## notb (May 8, 2019)

Bones said:


> That's true but the site itself isn't a hard core gaming-oriented site.


Yes, it is.
It's one of the least professional, least software-oriented forums among the mainstream PC sites.
Also, I don't think any other popular forum is so aggressive towards Apple.


----------



## SoNic67 (May 8, 2019)

notb said:


> That's how GPGPU acceleration really looks.


You are wrong. The video editing, with the exception of a few effects, doesn't rely at all on the GPU cores.
Adobe does not use GPU for the actual encoding, and that takes the most time to process. Those tests are equal because is mostly CPU time.

There is NLE software that uses the GPU encoding/decoding SIP in the video cards, but that's a different hardware from the gaming cores. And those SIP blocks are identical over families of GPU.
When that SIP is used, it can make a huge difference in time.
Here an example: https://forum.cyberlink.com/forum/posts/list/79196.page#post_box_325433


----------



## notb (May 8, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> You are wrong. The video editing, with the exception of a few effects, doesn't rely at all on the GPU cores.
> Adobe does not use GPU for the actual encoding, and that takes the most time to process. Those tests are equal because is mostly CPU time.


I never said GPU is used for encoding.
And no, encoding is not what takes the most time. Editing can take a lot more time. It's really a matter of how you edit.
An amateur would most likely apply basic filters, resize and encode. But that's not what pro video editors do.

You can't shrug it off by saying GPGPU is used just for "a few effects" when the list includes color grading and sharpening...


----------



## R0H1T (May 8, 2019)

notb said:


> Yes, it is.
> It's one of the least professional, least software-oriented forums among the mainstream PC sites.
> Also, *I don't think any other popular forum is so aggressive towards Apple*.


Then you haven't seen the real visceral ones, have you?


----------



## trparky (May 8, 2019)

Oh trust me, I've seen some serious anti-Apple rhetoric on other sites. The stuff I see here is downright tame by comparison.


----------



## johnspack (May 8, 2019)

Workstations/production machines can be perfectly capable of gaming.  Why limit them?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 8, 2019)

johnspack said:


> Workstations/production machines can be perfectly capable of gaming.  Why limit them?



This guy has said he is not gaming.


----------



## SoNic67 (May 8, 2019)

He need to be forced to game then 



notb said:


> when the list includes color grading and sharpening...


Yeah, that takes a few seconds using GPU. Awesome.
But when you have to wait 10 hours to encode in software, when the NVENC can do it in 10 minutes is not so funny anymore.
That's just production downtime.


----------



## notb (May 8, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> Yeah, that takes a few seconds using GPU. Awesome.


Maybe on a single frame...


> But when you have to wait 10 hours to encode in software, when the NVENC can do it in 10 minutes is not so funny anymore.
> That's just production downtime.


Encoding is the final step. It's unsupervised. You can run it and go home.
If you're not pressed by deadlines, it doesn't matter if it takes 10 hours or 10 minutes (other than just using infrastructure).

Editing is an interactive (supervised) job. You run an effect, you want to see the impact as quickly as possible. User experience and productivity are vastly different whether such operations take 5 or 30 seconds.

Think about working with large Excel files (maybe you had a chance). It really makes you unproductive and frustrated when recalculating a sheet takes 10 seconds every time you change a value.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 8, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> He need to be forced to game then
> 
> 
> Yeah, that takes a few seconds using GPU. Awesome.
> ...



It's interesting, earlier you said he doesn't need the gpu but now you are turning around and saying he does.


----------



## HUSKIE (May 8, 2019)

The question is where is the OP now? It seems he is dreaming with those Parts that he listed. Hi hi hi. Flooding now....


----------



## Bones (May 8, 2019)

Could be filling up the "ol shopping cart as we speak, it's not easy to push one around loaded up with all that stuff.... Kinda tough in fact but good for a workout.


----------



## yotano211 (May 8, 2019)

xorbe said:


> I don't think OP needs a top-shelf gaming card for video production and photoshop.  Get the 64GB ram in a 4-piece kit not two 2-piece.  No way would I spend $4500 for working on those tasks.  For video editing, I'd splurge on a 2TB nvme drive.


What gives you the idea that you wont send that kind of money but many other people do. 
I once built 3 systems for movie editors that had an i9 7980xe, 128gb of ram, 2tb SSD, x2 8tb HDs and 1080ti. Total cost, about 6k each. There are people who take editing seriuos, its their job and they send some high amounts of $$$.


----------



## SoNic67 (May 8, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> It's interesting, earlier you said he doesn't need the gpu but now you are turning around and saying he does.


On the other software, not Adobe. I was just pointing out that there is a place for hardware encoding.  Sorry for confusion.


----------



## Bones (May 8, 2019)

yotano211 said:


> What gives you the idea that you wont send that kind of money but many other people do.
> I once built 3 systems for movie editors that had an i9 7980xe, 128gb of ram, 2tb SSD, x2 8tb HDs and 1080ti. Total cost, about 6k each. There are people who take editing seriuos, its their job and they send some high amounts of $$$.



From what I read I don't believe it was meant in that context, rather as a simple suggestion to help reduce the cost of the build in general but you are right - Some don't mind spending that much but the OP did say they had saved up to do it so..... I guess it is a matter of budget, just not as restrictive as most would be.


----------



## SoNic67 (May 8, 2019)

Businesses can deduct the PC cost from their taxes. Plus they get to charge the clients for that, part of overhead costs.
Different situation than rest of the consumers.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 8, 2019)

This is the software he is using, last I recall he hasn't specified any others.


marwan2020 said:


> The software i'll be working is Adobe premiere, lightroom, after effect, Photoshop .





SoNic67 said:


> On the other software, not Adobe. I was just pointing out that there is a place for hardware encoding.  Sorry for confusion.


----------



## xorbe (May 9, 2019)

yotano211 said:


> What gives you the idea that you wont send that kind of money but many other people do.



OP solicited for opinions. That was was mine.  He's free to consider it or ignore it.  Not sure why you've taken apparent offense.  We don't know much about OP's real requirements, and OP has gone mia.


----------



## hat (May 10, 2019)

SoNic67 said:


> Yeah, that takes a few seconds using GPU. Awesome.
> But when you have to wait 10 hours to encode in software, when the NVENC can do it in 10 minutes is not so funny anymore.
> That's just production downtime.



NVENC is okay when you prefer speed over quality. Like twitch streams. NVENC should never be used for a final product of any quality.


----------



## John Naylor (May 11, 2019)

marwan2020 said:


> it's my first time building a computer which i will be using for heavy video editing, Photoshoping , and some light music production. i did some research and i came up with this parts list but not 100% if all the parts will fit in that case or with each others , i'm open to all kind of changes as long as it will come up with some beast that will chew any 4k footage ill throw into.  It cost me a lot of time to save up this money so i want to do this the right way and have a long therm beast computer.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/8T8ZNQ



1.  It all boils down to what applications you use.... performance with Davinci on certain hardware is way different than Premier.  Soince it would appear the "main thing" is video editing, I'll use Premiere.  If using something else, this may change. The best place to start educating yourself on such a biuild is Puget Sound site.  Look at their suggested configurations and then look at their testing for application specific results









						Recommended Workstations for Adobe Premiere Pro
					

Our Recommended Workstations for Adobe Premiere Pro are tested and optimized to give you the best performance and reliability.




					www.pugetsystems.com
				











						Recommended Workstations for Adobe Premiere Pro
					

Our Recommended Workstations for Adobe Premiere Pro are tested and optimized to give you the best performance and reliability.




					www.pugetsystems.com
				










2.  Never by separate packages of RAM.... ya want 4 sticks, buy a kit w/ 4 sticks.... two separate kits means no guarantee.

3.  For a 4k workstation, here's a starting point









						Recommended Workstations for Adobe Premiere Pro
					

Our Recommended Workstations for Adobe Premiere Pro are tested and optimized to give you the best performance and reliability.




					www.pugetsystems.com
				




4.  Looking at the performance chart ... your 9820x which comes in at $840 scores a 725 in video editing w// Premiere while the $495 9990k comes in at 754.5  Along with the MoBo, it will save you $625 to go faster !

5.  At your CPU cost level, the 2990WX is a better option with a value (Score / Cost) of 0.978 to the 9820X value of 0.863.   On a value basis, the 9900k is the best option with a "value" of 1.524.  Of course this is not a fair comparison of the entire system prov should be included.   And that favors the 9900k even more.  If you went all out for the most fastest option available the CPU will cost 4 times as much to go 14.7% faster.  The only CPU that really competes with the 9900k for value is the 2920X.

6.  Now if ya getting paid for this ... then,  lets say ya charge $800 for a certain job, that takes you 8 hours to complete w/ the 9900k.... you could complete that in 7 hours with a 9980XE.  Every 8 workdays, you'd make an extra  $800 ... After 3 weeks, you paid for the extra cost of the 9900XE.






7.  The Iron Wolf is a NAS drive, save those for NAS usage.   I'd consider:

2 or 3 WD 4 TB Blacks in "redundant" RAID
If performance matters (shouldn't for archival purposes) 4 x Seagate SSHDs in a "redundant" RAID setup.

8.  Cooler - CLC Type not recommended , aluminum rads are inefficient and create a galvanic cell leading to corrosion... when inhibitors reach end of useful life, no way to add.   .... I'd opt for the Swiftech H320 X3 which is all copper, no galvanic issues, runs cooler, quieter and can be expanded.

9.  GFX card - Having the above cooler allows you to add the MSI Seahawk EX X 2080 Ti which has a EK Water Block preinstalled for an extra $40

10.   Case - The Evolv X has been called the best case under $200 with some reviewers suggesting it belongs in an art museum ... Id give it a look before pulling the trigger.

h ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcNsHS2U8RM (copy paste into url and eliminate the space after the h)

PSU - way oversized. 









						MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti LIGHTNING Z review
					

Oh yeah, we review the MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti LIGHTNING Z, the beast has been unleashed with highly clocked factory tweaks and a completely new look. That look entails a gorgeous RGB lighting system... Hardware Setup | Power Consumption




					www.guru3d.com
				







> Here is our power supply recommendation:
> 
> *GeForce RTX 2080 - *On your average system we recommend a 600 Watt power supply unit.
> *GeForce RTX 2080 Ti - *On your average system we recommend a 650 Watt power supply unit




if ya get 9900XE / 2066 platform or AMD equivalent, Id get a 750 watter   Seasonic Focus Gold Plus

I'll come back with a build at each end of the spectrum
I'll come back with a couple of builds
Others have addressed the Windows cost


[
PCPartPicker Part List

*CPU:* Intel - Core i9-9900K 3.6 GHz 8-Core Processor  ($494.79 @ OutletPC) 

*CPU Cooler:* Swiftech - H320 55 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler  ($164.95) 








						Swiftech Drive X3 AIO CPU Coolers
					

Drive X3 AIO, all-in-one CPU cooler with built-in addressable RGB lighting



					www.swiftech.com
				




*Motherboard:* MSI - MEG Z390 ACE ATX LGA1151 Motherboard  ($249.89 @ OutletPC) 
Over 75% of board owners gave it 5 egg ratings / 6% 1 egg

*Memory:* Corsair - Vengeance LPX 64 GB (4 x 16 GB) DDR4-3200 Memory  ($359.99 @ Newegg) 

*Storage:* Samsung - 860 Pro 1 TB 2.5" Solid State Drive  ($296.69 @ Amazon) 
I left this in just to keep the price comparable ... Id look into aforementioned options.

*Storage:* Samsung - 970 Pro 1 TB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive  ($333.32 @ Amazon) 

*Storage:* Seagate - IronWolf 8 TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($229.79 @ Amazon) 

*Video Card:* MSI - GeForce RTX 2080 Ti 11
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814137353  ($1249.99) 
*$30 rebate + 20% off w/ promo code 57XRRM86

Case:* Phanteks - ENTHOO EVOLV X GLASS (Silver) ATX Mid Tower Case  ($207.98 @ Newegg) 

*Power Supply:* SeaSonic - FOCUS Plus Gold 750 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply  ($109.89 @ OutletPC) 

*Total:* $3697.28
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2019-05-10 21:33 EDT-0400_

Now lets go all out .... 

PCPartPicker Part List: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/Yb2wdX

Basically same as above but no budget

CPU: Intel - Core i9-9980XE 3 GHz 18-Core Processor  ($1999.00 @ B&H) 
Motherboard: Asus - TUF X299 MARK 2 ATX LGA2066 Motherboard  ($240.01 @ Amazon) 

Total: $5191.61
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2019-05-10 21:49 EDT-0400

So that's about $700 above ya budget but as I said... you'd recover that if it's a "make  a living situation".    To get closest to ya $4500 ... you could swap out the CPU to a 9940X   and get down to $4591 ... about $8 more than ya original build but about 14% faster ... again all parts same as 9900k build except MoBo and CPU

PCPartPicker Part List: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/XV4Vkd

CPU: Intel - Core i9-9940X 3.3 GHz 14-Core Processor  ($1399.99 @ B&H) 
CPU Cooler: Swiftech - H320 55 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler  ($164.95) 

Total: $4592.60
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2019-05-10 21:55 EDT-0400

If ya wanna consider other MoBos... these are the top rated by board owners

$749.99 ASUS ROG RAMPAGE VI EXTRME
$229.99 MSI PERFORMANCE GAMING X299 GAMING PRO CARBON
$499.99 ASUS Prime X299-Deluxe II
$240.01 ASUS TUF X299 MARK 2


----------

